# Personality quiz



## irishlops (Dec 28, 2009)

Skip the bit that asked you to join and click "let me see my results"

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-personality-defect-test
;
;
;
;
;
;
;I got
* Sociopath* You are 71% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant.
You are the Sociopath! As a result of your cold, calculating rationality, your introversion (and ability to keep quiet), your brutality, and your arrogance, you would make a very cunning serial killer. You are confident and capable of social interaction, but you prefer the silence of dead bodies to the loud, twittering nitwits you normally encounter in your daily life. You care very little for the feelings of others, possibly because you are not a very emotional person. You are also very calculating and intelligent, making you a perfect criminal mastermind. Also, you are a very arrogant person, tending to see yourself as better than others, providing you with a strong ability to perceive others as weak little animals, so tiny and small. You take great pleasure in the misery of others, and there is nothing sweeter to you than the sweet glory of using someone else's shattered failure to project yourself to success. Except sugar. That just may be sweeter. In short, your personality defect is the fact that you could easily be a sociopath, because you are calculating, unemotional, brutal, and arrogant. 
*Did not expect that!*:shock: 
What did you get?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 28, 2009)

Your result for The Personality Defect Test ...
Emo Kid
You are 14% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 0% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant.
You are the Emo Kid, best described as a quiet pussy! You tend to be an intuitive rather than a logical thinker, meaning you rely more on your feelings than your thoughts. Not only that, but you are introverted, gentle, and rather humble. You embody all the traits of the perfect emo kid. You are a push-over, an emotional thinker, gentle to the extent of absurdity, and so humble that it even makes Jesus puke. (And Jesus almost never pukes, being immortal and not requiring an act of puke to dispell toxins from his corporeal manifestation.) If you write poetry, you no doubt write angsty, syrupy lines about depression, sadness, and other such redundant states of emo-being that go something like this:
life is a spike / upon which i have impaled mysefl / **** you dad

So, your personality is defective because you are too gentle, rather underconfident in yourself, decidely lacking in any rational thought, and also a bit too inhibited. Plus, your poetry really upsets your father.

I probably made you cry, didn't I? Fucking Emo Kid.

To put it less negatively:

1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational.

2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted.

3. You are more GENTLE than brutal.

4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant.

Compatibility:

Your exact opposite is the Smartass.

Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hippie, the Televangelist, and the Starving Artist.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 28, 2009)

Hippie You are 29% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 29% Brutal, and 14% Arrogant.
You are the Hippie! Characterized by a strong sense of extroversion, irrationality, gentleness, humility, and a faint scent of marijuana, you no doubt frolic through fields preaching peace and free love! Immediately following that, you then frolic to the hospital with herpes! You are probably either very spiritual or needlessly paranoid about "the man", like most hippies, as a result of your focus on intuition and feelings over cold, brutal logic. You probably enjoy poetry, especially beatnik ultra-liberal crap about how horrible fascism is, even though your suburbanized, sheltered idea of "fascism" is having to pay two dollars per gallon at the gas pump. You are also very, very social. And like any hippie who would have no qualms about hitchiking across the country just to meet some interesting people, you also love to interact with others, even complete strangers. Though I highly doubt they love to interact with you! Because we know most any hippie is peace-loving and humble, it stands to reason that you, as well, are terribly gentle and humble, almost to the point of revulsion. Your carefree attitude of peace and harmony is probably very, very sickening to realists or cynics or anyone who isn't a hippie, to tell the truth. In short, your personality is defective because you are overly emotional, extroverted, gentle, and humble--thus making you an annoying hippie. Now go do your drugs and have sex with filthy bearded men in tye dye shirts. 
*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. _
_2. You are more EXTROVERTED than introverted. _
_3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. _
_4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._ 
*Compatibility:*
Your exact opposite is the Sociopath. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hand-Raiser, the Televangelist, and the Robot. 
*Didn't expect mine either *


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> Skip the bit that asked you to join and click "let me see my results"
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/tests/the-personality-defect-test
> ;
> ...


OMG....I didn't expect that either. LMAO!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 28, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> *irishlops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Skip the bit that asked you to join and click "let me see my results"
> ...


Ha ha lol. I was quite took aback by it as it is quite true..:embarrassed: 
I am quite mental anyway.
Must try and be less.. Sociopathy.:?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

I am: 
Emo Kid
You are 0% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 43% Brutal, and 43% Arrogant.

You are the Emo Kid, best described as a quiet pussy! You tend to be an intuitive rather than a logical thinker, meaning you rely more on your feelings than your thoughts. Not only that, but you are introverted, gentle, and rather humble. You embody all the traits of the perfect emo kid. You are a push-over, an emotional thinker, gentle to the extent of absurdity, and so humble that it even makes Jesus puke. (And Jesus almost never pukes, being immortal and not requiring an act of puke to dispell toxins from his corporeal manifestation.) If you write poetry, you no doubt write angsty, syrupy lines about depression, sadness, and other such redundant states of emo-being that go something like this: 
_life is a spike / upon which i have impaled mysefl / **** you dad_ 
So, your personality is defective because you are too gentle, rather underconfident in yourself, decidely lacking in any rational thought, and also a bit too inhibited. Plus, your poetry really upsets your father. 
I probably made you cry, didn't I? Fucking Emo Kid. 
*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. 
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. 
3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._ 
*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Smartass. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hippie, the Televangelist, and the Starving Artist. 
* 
* 
_If you scored near fifty percent for a certain trait (42%-58%), you could very well go either way. For example, someone with 42% Extroversion is slightly leaning towards being an introvert, but is close enough to being an extrovert to be classified that way as well. Below is a list of the other personality types so that you can determine which other possible categories you may fill if you scored near fifty percent for certain traits._ 
*The other personality types:* 
The Emo Kid: _Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Humble._ 

I


----------



## irishlops (Dec 28, 2009)

For some reason sociopath seems appelling at the moment..


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 28, 2009)

Robot You are 100% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 14% Arrogant.
You are the Robot! You are characterized by your rationality. In fact, this is really ALL you are characterized by. Like a cold, heartless machine, you are so logical and unemotional that you scarcely seem human. For instance, you are very humble and don't bother thinking of your own interests, you are very gentle and lack emotion, and you are also very introverted and introspective. You may have noticed that these traits are just as applicable to your laptop as they are to a human being. You are not like the robots they show in the movies. Movie robots are make-believe, because they always get all personable and likeable after being struck by lightning, or they are cold, cruel killing machines. In all reality, though, you are much more boring than all that. Real robots just sit there, doing their stupid jobs, and doing little else. If you get struck by lightning, you won't develop a winning personality and heart of gold. (Robots don't have hearts, silly, and if they did, they would probably be made of steel, not gold.) You also won't be likely to terrorize humanity by becoming an ultra-violent killing machine sent into the past to kill the mother of a child who will lead a rebellion against machines, because that movie was dumb as hell, and because real robots don't kill--they horribly maim at best, and they don't even do that on purpose. Real robots are boringly kind and all too rarely try to kill people. In all my years, my laptop has only attacked me once, and that was only because my brother threw it at me. In short, your personality defect is that you don't really HAVE a personality. You are one of those annoying, super-logical people that never gets upset or flustered. Unless, of course, you short circuit. Or if someone throws a pie at you. Pies sure are delicious. 
*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. _
_2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. _
_3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. _
_4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._

*Compatibility:*
Your exact opposite is the Class Clown. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hand-Raiser, the Emo Kid, and the Haughty Intellectual. 
* 
*


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 28, 2009)

too funny! I answered 100% honestly and got this:

Your result for The Personality Defect Test ...
Starving Artist You are 43% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 29% Brutal, and 71% Arrogant.
You are the Starving Artist! Like some sort of emaciated Frenchman, you sit in your fancy little chair and contemplate beauty, meaning, flowers, and all kinds of other ridiculous crap. You are more intuitive than logical, and are primarily guided by your heart and emotions. You are also very introverted and gentle. Of course, this does not mean that you do not have an ego. In fact, you are surprisingly arrogant for someone so emotional and gentle. This is why you are best described as a starving artist. You are very introspective and quite sure of yourself, as any accomplished artist is, yet your views are impractical, guided by feelings, and overly gentle. You probably find math, logic, and similar intellectual pursuits offensive to your artistic sensibilities, and you prefer the open-endedness of artistry because it's infinitely easier to ponder the beauty of a sock than to build rocketships. So really you have no reason to be arrogant, you big doofus, because the skills you value (emotion, spirit, art, etc.) in yourself are valuable only on a subjective level, meaning your arrogance is purely masturbatory, like the insipid self-pleasuring of some twat who spouts artistic nonsense only for the pleasant tinkling sound it makes upon his indiscriminating ears. In short, your personality is defective because you are arrogant, introverted, introspective, gentle, and thoroughly irrational...posessing most of the traits needed to be a starving--and useless--artist. So get out there, write a few short stories that are allegories for the indestructible spirit of socks, and starve! *To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. _
_2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. _
_3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. _
_4. You are more ARROGANT than humble._ 
*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Capitalist Pig. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Haughty Intellectual, the Televangelist, and the Emo Kid.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Dec 28, 2009)

Loved it!


Starving Artist

You are 29% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 43% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant.
You are the Starving Artist! Like some sort of emaciated Frenchman, you sit in your fancy little chair and contemplate beauty, meaning, flowers, and all kinds of other ridiculous crap. You are more intuitive than logical, and are primarily guided by your heart and emotions. You are also very introverted and gentle. Of course, this does not mean that you do not have an ego. In fact, you are surprisingly arrogant for someone so emotional and gentle. This is why you are best described as a starving artist. You are very introspective and quite sure of yourself, as any accomplished artist is, yet your views are impractical, guided by feelings, and overly gentle. You probably find math, logic, and similar intellectual pursuits offensive to your artistic sensibilities, and you prefer the open-endedness of artistry because it's infinitely easier to ponder the beauty of a sock than to build rocketships. So really you have no reason to be arrogant, you big doofus, because the skills you value (emotion, spirit, art, etc.) in yourself are valuable only on a subjective level, meaning your arrogance is purely masturbatory, like the insipid self-pleasuring of some twat who spouts artistic nonsense only for the pleasant tinkling sound it makes upon his indiscriminating ears. In short, your personality is defective because you are arrogant, introverted, introspective, gentle, and thoroughly irrational...posessing most of the traits needed to be a starving--and useless--artist. So get out there, write a few short stories that are allegories for the indestructible spirit of socks, and starve!
To put it less negatively:

1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational.

2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted.

3. You are more GENTLE than brutal.

4. You are more ARROGANT than humble.


----------



## cheryl (Dec 28, 2009)

Emo Kid
You are 43% Rational,14% Extroverted,0% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant.

You are the Emo Kid, best described as a quiet pussy! You tend to be an intuitive rather than a logical thinker, meaning you rely more on your feelings than your thoughts. Not only that, but you are introverted, gentle, and rather humble. You embody all the traits of the perfect emo kid. You are a push-over, an emotional thinker, gentle to the extent of absurdity, and so humble that it even makes Jesus puke. (And Jesus almost never pukes, being immortal and not requiring an act of puke to dispell toxins from his corporeal manifestation.) If you write poetry, you no doubt write angsty, syrupy lines about depression, sadness, and other such redundant states of emo-being that go something like this: 
_life is a spike / upon which i have impaled mysefl /goodness sakesdad_ 
So, your personality is defective because you are too gentle, rather underconfident in yourself, decidely lacking in any rational thought, and also a bit too inhibited. Plus, your poetry really upsets your father. 
I probably made you cry, didn't I?bloody Emo Kid. 
*To put it less negatively:* 
_1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. 
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. 
3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant._ 
*Compatibility:* 
Your exact opposite is the Smartass. 
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hippie, the Televangelist, and the Starving Artist


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 28, 2009)

I am: 
Emo Kid
You are 0% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 43% Brutal, and 43% Arrogant.

___________________________________________________

I was reading everyones and it says I'm O % rational and 43 % arrogant- I promise I onlyact like thatwith my husband. LOl. 

Don't know what extorverted means.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 29, 2009)

Schoolyard Bully
You are 43% Rational, 57% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 43% Arrogant.

You are the Schoolyard Bully! You focus more on feelings than rationality, and thus tend to be driven by your emotions rather than by a steering wheel, because human beings don't have those. You are probably easy to anger or annoy, for instance. You are also an extrovert who wouldn't mind having a lot of attention, although you may not always get it. Another character trait you possess is your brutality, manifested by the fact that you tend to be aggressive and do not care about the well-being of others. In school, you may have been the kid who stuffed the short kid into lockers, or who distributed swirlies to anyone who scored higher than a B on the science quiz. I wouldn't be surprised if you think the word "faggot" is the greatest insult known to man. Also, you exhibit signs of humility, leading one to conlude that you are actually insecure, because very few people are truly humble AND brutal. Thus, like any schoolyard bully, you seek constant attention for yourself and have no issues with administering beatings because you are quite emotional and easy to upset. Not only that, but your insecurity may be a prime motivation for your brutality. As psychologists have noted, most schoolyard bullies only pick on others because they have a negative self-image. This could possibly be true of you. Either that or you are just really hungry and need lunch money. In short, your personality defects are your brutality, extroversion, irrationality, and your possible insecurity. Go pick on someone your own size! But not me. I'm a midget, I swear. 

To put it less negatively: 
1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational. 
2. You are more EXTROVERTED than introverted. 
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle. 
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant. 


Compatibility:

Your exact opposite is the Haughty Intellectual. (Bullies like to beat up nerds, after all.) 

Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Bitch-Slap, the Capitalist Pig, and the Class Clown. 




*i think i am slightly offended...*


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

Is there any other Sociopaths? Im a bit lonely being crazy on my own. 
Brenda- Its light hearted so don't take it seriously. 
Hey, How do you think I feel.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 29, 2009)

lol id rather be a sociopath...i was never a bully! maye i should retake it...i could be bipolar!!


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

I wo*fuzz16 wrote: *


> lol id rather be a sociopath...i was never a bully! maye i should retake it...i could be bipolar!!


would hate to be a siciopah, pshycopaths are better in my books.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm only 14 % rational and 0 % on everything else. You extroverted/brutal/arrogant people scare me.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> I'm only 14 % rational and 0 % on everything else. You extroverted/brutal/arrogant people scare me.


*squishs perosn with only 14% rational* wth my 71% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 57% Arrogant

LOL, Im scared by myself dont worry.
*un squishes you*


----------



## Gordon (Dec 29, 2009)

irishlops wrote:


> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm only 14 % rational and 0 % on everything else. You extroverted/brutal/arrogant people scare me.
> ...



Ok... Well, I'll take that as a virtual hug, but I'm pretty introverted.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

*Gordon wrote: *


> irishlops wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Gordon wrote: *
> ...


You pick wisely
*hugs computer screen*


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 29, 2009)

Starving Artist You are 43% Rational, 43% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 86% Arrogant.
Apparently, I am also 94% more arrogant than everyone else I know (Yah... I'll agree there... I can be pretty intolerable )


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Starving Artist You are 43% Rational, 43% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 86% Arrogant.
> Apparently, I am also 94% more arrogant than everyone else I know (Yah... I'll agree there... I can be pretty intolerable )


*94% Arrogant *whoa! Look at my measley 86% lol


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, I'm snotty  Glad I'm making everyone feel better 

Any other neat quizzes you want to share?


----------



## irishlops (Dec 29, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Yup, I'm snotty  Glad I'm making everyone feel better
> 
> Any other neat quizzes you want to share?


yeah loads but Ill wait till tomorrow and post 3 then wait till the next week..etc.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 31, 2009)

Robot

You are 71% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 43% Brutal, and 14% Arrogant.
To put it less negatively: 

1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive. 

2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted. 

3. You are more GENTLE than brutal. 

4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant.


Compatibility:

Your exact opposite is the Class Clown. 

Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hand-Raiser, the Emo Kid, and the Haughty Intellectual.


----------



## Holland Lops1247 (Sep 29, 2012)

I scored Hippie (I don't know how...?) and my best friend scored Robot which is compatible!


----------



## TCB579 (Sep 30, 2012)

Your result for The Personality Defect Test ...
Emo Kid

You are 14% Rational, 14% Extroverted, 14% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant.
You are the Emo Kid, best described as a quiet pussy! You tend to be an intuitive rather than a logical thinker, meaning you rely more on your feelings than your thoughts. Not only that, but you are introverted, gentle, and rather humble. You embody all the traits of the perfect emo kid. You are a push-over, an emotional thinker, gentle to the extent of absurdity, and so humble that it even makes Jesus puke. (And Jesus almost never pukes, being immortal and not requiring an act of puke to dispell toxins from his corporeal manifestation.) If you write poetry, you no doubt write angsty, syrupy lines about depression, sadness, and other such redundant states of emo-being that go something like this:

life is a spike / upon which i have impaled mysefl / **** you dad

So, your personality is defective because you are too gentle, rather underconfident in yourself, decidely lacking in any rational thought, and also a bit too inhibited. Plus, your poetry really upsets your father.

I probably made you cry, didn't I? Fucking Emo Kid.

To put it less negatively:

1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational.

2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted.

3. You are more GENTLE than brutal.

4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant.

Compatibility:

Your exact opposite is the Smartass.

Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Hippie, the Televangelist, and the Starving Artist.


----------



## MiserySmith (Oct 1, 2012)

I got Spiteful Loner
You are 57% Rational, 43% Extroverted, 71% Brutal, and 29% Arrogant.
You are the Spiteful Loner, the personality type that is most likely to go on a shooting rampage. In high school, you were probably that kid who wore all black and who sat alone in a corner of the lunch room, drawing pictures of dead babies. You are a rational person and tend to hold emotions in very low-esteem; not only that, but you are also rather introverted, meaning you probably bury any emotions you feel deep inside yourself, like all of the bodies in your backyard. Combine these traits with your dislike of others and your brutality, and it seems that you would be quite likely to shoot innocent people in a rampage. Most likely, you also have low self-esteem. Hell, I get low self-esteem just looking at you. This is only yet one more incentive to go on a shooting rampage, because you wouldn't care if you died as a result. Granted, you probably haven't gone on a shooting rampage and probably never will, but all the motivations are there. All you need is for someone to push you over the edge, calling you names and belittling you. Like me. But don't shoot me. I have a 101 mile-long knife, you know.

Compatibility:
Your exact opposite is the Televangelist.
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Capitalist Pig, the Smartass, and the Sociopath.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Your result for The Personality Defect Test ...
Spiteful Loner
You are 71% Rational, 29% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 29% Arrogant.
You are the Spiteful Loner, the personality type that is most likely to go on a shooting rampage. In high school, you were probably that kid who wore all black and who sat alone in a corner of the lunch room, drawing pictures of dead babies. You are a rational person and tend to hold emotions in very low-esteem; not only that, but you are also rather introverted, meaning you probably bury any emotions you feel deep inside yourself, like all of the bodies in your backyard. Combine these traits with your dislike of others and your brutality, and it seems that you would be quite likely to shoot innocent people in a rampage. Most likely, you also have low self-esteem. Hell, I get low self-esteem just looking at you. This is only yet one more incentive to go on a shooting rampage, because you wouldn't care if you died as a result. Granted, you probably haven't gone on a shooting rampage and probably never will, but all the motivations are there. All you need is for someone to push you over the edge, calling you names and belittling you. Like me. But don't shoot me. I have a 101 mile-long knife, you know. In conclusion, your personality is defective because you are too introverted, brutal, insecure, and rather unemotional. No wonder no one hangs around you, you morbid, cold-hearted freak!

To put it less negatively:
1. You are more RATIONAL than intuitive.
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted.
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle.
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant.

Compatibility:
Your exact opposite is the Televangelist.
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Capitalist Pig, the Smartass, and the Sociopath.



MISERY WE'RE TWINNIES.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Nov 21, 2012)

Emo Kid
You are 43% Rational, 0% Extroverted, 0% Brutal, and 0% Arrogant. 
lol.
The Emo Kid: Intuitive, Introverted, Gentle, Humble.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Nov 21, 2012)

I dont agree with this, but this is what I got lol
Bitch-Slap
You are 14% Rational, 43% Extroverted, 57% Brutal, and 14% Arrogant.
You are the Bitch-Slap, the hallmark response of any abusive husband! You are more intuitive than others, focusing more on feelings than rational explanations, and you are also probably very brutual because you care more about yourself than the well-being of others. As all nagging wives know, brutality combined with emotion often leads to BITCH-SLAPPING, which is why you are called "The Bitch Slap". (That and because I find it amusing to accuse people of pummeling female dogs.) Your humility probably stems from insecurity, if anything, because people fond of slapping the **** out of someone in place of rational discussion are usually not humble in the way Jesus was humble. Possible sources of insecurity? A small penis, a small bank account, a small intelligence...gee, when you say "small" a lot, it stops sounding like a real word! Not only that, but you are also rather introverted, and any tendencies towards brutality you possess may also result from the fact that you bottle up your emotions and don't show them to others until you explode in rage like some sort of shaken soda can. Take it from me, it is much more rewarding to bottle beer over emotions. You can't get wasted on emotions. Aside from all my talk (and it's a lot of talk) you are probably not a VIOLENT person, just someone who is rather selfish and who makes decisions based upon emotional motives. At any rate, being a bitch-slap does not necessarily mean you will abuse your spouse (your body odor is no doubt abuse enough); it only means you are rather intuitive, uncaring toward others, brutal, introverted, and possibly insecure.
And sorry about that body odor remark if you really are insecure. I promise that you smell like roses. Being fertilized by cow ****.

To put it less negatively:
1. You are more INTUITIVE than rational.
2. You are more INTROVERTED than extroverted.
3. You are more BRUTAL than gentle.
4. You are more HUMBLE than arrogant.
Compatibility:
Your exact opposite is the Braggart.
Other personalities you would probably get along with are the Schoolyard Bully, the Class Clown, and the Brute.


----------



## holtzchick (Nov 21, 2012)

I got smartass  it may as well be true


----------

